# Neighborly advice needed



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright y'all, as a neighbor from S La I'm asking for a little advice on how to fish y'all's pier and maybe jettis. I just got into town and checked in this Fri after in Navare, down for the weekend, and I plan on fishing the pier and where ever else I can find that looks productive. I got 2 light tackle spinning rods and 2 med hvy ugly sticks with Ambassador 6500 c4, so I don't even know if that'll do the trick. 
I'm from S La and I have no idea how to approach this, I'm used to fishing the marsh with soft plastics. 
So if anybody can give a neighbor some advice on how to get on some fish I'd sure appreciate! 
*whats bitting right now?
*where to fish? What section of the pier should I fish from, all the way down?
*what kind of bait, lures, set-up should I rig?
*where's a cheap place to get everything?

Any advice I sure appreciate it, if y'all heading down to S La I can help get ya set up.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

bout a week or two early. piers have been slow lately. this muddy water aint helping things. i fished the jetties yesterday in PC and had a good time with some nice size sheeps and redfish. 1/2 oz knocker rig on 20lb flouro live shrimp. fished during outgoing along the edge. Taking some friends new to saltwater fishing out, might go to the pier or fish the rocks this weekend. Lemme know if you want to join,.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh and broxons in navarre are who i recommend for tackle, supporting local businesses. Great people and always willing to help :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Y'all have redfish in Louisiana right? Lol got a good friend from la fishes in Venice down there. Y'all have some huge reds.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah man I caught a 33" red last summer on light tackle. It was a fight!
But I really don't want, per say, to catch a red. I wanna get something foreign to me like Spanish or King, hell even a Bonita would be different. 

romadfishr I'll be out there sometime Sat morning, don't know when exactly I'm sure it'll be mid morning. Thanks for the offer, it'll be the wife and I so look for 2 rather well rounded people.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah coming across that bay, it looked dirty dirty!

Hey email me directly that way I don't have to check the site regularly. 
[email protected]


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

rhinofish said:


> Yeah coming across that bay, it looked dirty dirty!
> 
> Hey email me directly that way I don't have to check the site regularly.
> [email protected]


The gulf has really cleared in the last 2 days I was on top of portifino on the beach yesterday and the view was great nasty nasty in the bay and watched sharks swim among the northern splittail in the gulf. Pensacola pier had a bunch of sheephead and a few drum running around but wasn't much coming over the rail while I was there. I second broxons stopped there last Mon and nothing but great service.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

If you're wanting spanish and kings the water temp hasn't gotten warm enough to say that they will be there. I have been waiting for the squid and haven't heard a thing, hint hint. The beaches look like they are clearing up but there's a lot of muddy/fresh/silty water in the bays and that's gotta get flushed so IDK, might hold off till sunday at the earliest unless I get a report that I needs to go!


----------

